# Pics



## chatter chatter cut cut (Oct 12, 2021)

a week or so ago a couple of people wanted pictures . so after several hours i may have learned to post pics . if i can remember more than a day . i mentioned a split ring to use in die holder to be able to use small dies . iv also been working on an old faceplate . it needs the slots and a dog.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 12, 2021)

Does the split ring rely on pressure to prevent rotation of the die?


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Oct 12, 2021)

yes


----------

